# The Essential Commentaries for a Preacher's Library -- Derek Thomas & John Tweeddale



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2007)

I am looking for a copy of _The Essential Commtaries for a Preacher's Library_ (2006) by Derek Thomas and John Tweeddale. I found a copy of the 1996 edition by Thomas on Amazon. I was not able to get an answer from the FPC Bookstore today about its availability there. Does anyone know where this can be found? Thanks.


----------



## westminken (Aug 31, 2007)

Have you tried the RTS Jackson bookstore? Most seminaries usually carry faculty books.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2007)

westminken said:


> Have you tried the RTS Jackson bookstore? Most seminaries usually carry faculty books.



Good idea. I searched their website, however, and did not see it listed.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 31, 2007)

You should call the Jackson bookstore. The website is not really complete. You could also try the PCPC bookstore in Dallas. Finally, you could email Derek Thomas @ RTS.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I received the book today. It is a very handy reference.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 10, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I received the book today. It is a very handy reference.



How did you order it? Did you call the bookstore?

CT


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 10, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the suggestions. I received the book today. It is a very handy reference.
> ...



Email.


----------

